# New Pyr puppy



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i have a year old female pyr(mini pearl) she has been in with my bucks since she was 12 weeks old. i have been wanting another for the back pasture for the does. i just love the pyr. she is a real good gaurd dog.
well yeasterday i got an e-mail from Kristen & i am getting a male pyr in december :clap: i am so excited. i never had LGD before & i sleep so much better with her out there. she walks the fence all night long & will sleep most of the day. if he is as good as her i hope to breed them next summer. just had to tell some one because i am just so excited to be getting him.
thanks kristen


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo hoo you gotta post pictures when you get him.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

yea i will. i also need to update some of mini pearl. the only one i have of her is on my web site when she was a baby. i had two anatolian/pyr cross last year but they did not work out with the goats. they would not stop chasing them so i had to get rid of them but i just love my pyr.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am happy for you! I need an LGD too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh that is so cool. So since December is in like 4 days now when will you be getting him exactly? or do you not have a date yet?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! 

My puppy is 1/4 pyr and she shows it - she loves the goats and wants to be with them all the time! Although not as much now that it snowed last night - she would not go out to potty.

But this morning she had to go check on everyone first thing - then she felt better!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

How great that is- I have never had a dog that wasn't an indoor pet- a working dog sounds great- congratulations


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks every one. i also have an 8 year old aussie & a three year old corgi that are my house dogs. but the aussie will not let any one near my truck & also will run off any dogs around the goat fence.
stacy kristen is leasing one of my alpine bucks & they hope to bring him back on or near the 8th so they will bring the pup with them.
i never had a LGD in maine & had to close my goats ina t night because of the coyots(sp) but now i would not be with out a pyr. i am hoping to breed these two this summer & have pups for sale. they will be born & raised with the goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool beans!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome!!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Love the name mini pearl!! And congrats! You know I love the pyrs. Hope everything works out dandy.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! Be sure to post lots of pics!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it going to be a Christmas gift to yourself? 
I have never had a dog out with the goats. We have thought about it but we have never had a problem.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

yes he is a christmas gift for both me & my does. i just love the pyr. when some one comes to the house & goes near the goats mini pearl will always stand between them & her goats. she could care less what they do to me. :lol:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Well maybe if you baaaaaa-ed at her and wore a hat with horns, she'd protect you too.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:lol: yea or if i smelled like a buck.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread earlier! YW Fritzie. I know you will take good care of him. I've met your other dogs and I know how spoiled they are. :wink: 

Kristen


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks Kristen. i have been telling the does all about him(they are not to thrilled :lol: ) my herd queen karma & next in line squirt will keep him in line.


----------



## ncgoats (Dec 9, 2007)

*2 pyr mix pups to good home*

Western Kentucky - Two pyr mix pups to a good home. Females - five months old. One - light tan. One - tan w/dark muzzle. They have been with goats since birth. People-friendly and good natured. Email: [email protected]
for more info.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ncgoats best advertizement would be to post your own add here under precious protectors.


----------

